# [GG] {ATTN! Calling MDAddict, jemal and TFO} A Game of Gods OOC



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Here it is:

A Game of Gods!

A game of Gods, is a game where the players are chosen by the gods. Some Gods have decided that Cyric (Prince of lies) is becoming too big a thread. They have decided too teach him a lesson.

Setting: Forgotten Realms (FR)
Character Creation: Level 10 (with ECL races and region-feats) All characters have to have a good connection to a God (do not have to be a cleric or palla). This God (no matter which) has to have a reason to hate, be afraid of or to have another reason for teaching Cyric a lesson. You can come up with a reason why your gods wants to do that, or use a reason given in Faiths and Pantheons (F&P).

Stats: 35 Point buy, you are extraordinairy characters.
Allowed Books: PHB, DMG, FRCS, F&P. Everything that comes out of this book is ok. Just don't min/max your character just because you want to be powerful. Make a character suited for roleplaying.
Equipment: as per the DM for your level (49K GP)
Warning: I am new to PbP, but not to DND PnP. This game will probarly start somewhere in the first week of the new year.

If you still have questions, just ask.

I'm thinking that I'll allow 7 players, first come first serve.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm in for a Dwarven Cleric of a battle diety.  I'll take a look at the FRCS and F&P and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

IM IN IM IN IM IN IM IN!!! I have a spot for me ME ME!!!!


Lizardman Fi/Blackguard half green dragon!!

yes!!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm in for a Dwarven Cleric of a battle diety.  I'll take a look at the FRCS and F&P and see what I can come up with. *




hehehe, hope you have nothing against dwarven jokes.

Hey quit biting My Ankles!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *IM IN IM IN IM IN IM IN!!! I have a spot for me ME ME!!!!
> 
> 
> Lizardman Fi/Blackguard half green dragon!!
> ...




Sorry, no monstrous characters or templates. By Core books I ment PHB and DMG because I believe the MM is for dm's alone.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

Here's my Character: 

Human Female Sorc 10

STR: 10 (2 Points)
DEX: 14 (6 Points)
CON: 12 (4 Points)
INT: 14 (6 Points)
WIS: 13 (4 Points, +1 lvl)
CHA: 22 (13 Points, +1 Lvl, +4 Magic)

HP: 41 AC: 12
Saves: FORT: +4 REF: +5 WILL: +8

Attacks: Ranged +7
Melee + 5

Spells Known: 9/5/4/3/2/1

*LVL 0* : Daze, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Mending, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Arcane Mark
*LVL 1* : Magic Missile, Comprehend Languages, Expeditious Retreat, Message, Charm Person
*LVL 2* : Invisibility, Flaming Sphere, Resist Elements, Rope Trick
*LVL 3* : Haste, Suggestion, Lightning Bolt
*LVL 4* : Shadow Conjuration, Polymorph Self
*LVL 5* : Dominate Person

Spells/day: 6/8/8/8/7/4
Spell DCs: 16/17/18/19/20/21
Enchant/Conjur DCs: 18/19/20/21/22/23

Skills: Scry(+15/13), Spellcraft(+15/13), Concentration(+15/13), Knowledge Arcana(+15/13), Diplomacy(+10/6.5)

Feats: Empower Spell, Heighten Spell, Spell Focus(Enchant), Skill focus(Conjuration), Energy Substitution(Cold)

Equipment: 
Cloak of Charisma +4
Ring of Sustenance
Wand of Dispel Magic(20 charges)
Necklace of Fireballs VII(10d6, 9d6, 9d6, 7d6, 7d6, 5d6, 5d6, 3d6, 3d6)
Bracelet of Friends(7 charms unkeyed)
Boots, Winged
2X Spell component Pouch
Backpack
2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds(1d8+1)
50' of Silk rope (Cut into 2 pieces: 30' and 20')
2 Tanglefoot Bangs
2 smokesticks
1 scroll of Mount
1 scroll of Tensers Floating Disk(Lvl 4 caster)
(all scrolls are in labelled Cases)
Small Steel mirror
1 GP

History/Background: Coming Soon


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, no monstrous characters or templates. By Core books I ment PHB and DMG because I believe the MM is for dm's alone. *





damnitt you said ECL's i thought we could play with them...curses...perhaps if i had a good story line for wanting to piss off cyric??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> damnitt you said ECL's i thought we could play with them...curses...perhaps if i had a good story line for wanting to piss off cyric?? *




By ECL's I ment the ones form FRCS. The biograohy has to be really good, and explain why your god picked a half lizard/half dragon as his chosen. (A human god wouldn't do that very quick, Bahamut (for example ) would.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

*Tiamats chosen has arrived*

Tzzarch, Male Lizardfolk Humanoid2 Fighter7  CR 10; Size: M Type Humanoid|DRAGON; HD (2d8)+(7d10)+36; hp 100; Init +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Misc); Spd Walk 20'; AC 31 (flatfooted 29, touch 12), Bite +12 0'/BPS (1d4+9 20/x2 Carried M ) or Claw +17/+17 0'/PS (1d4+9 20/x2 Carried M ) or *Battleaxe +3 (Corrosive) +21/+16 0'/S (1d8+14 20/x3 Equipped M +1d6 acid damage) or ; SA: 30 foot Cone of Gas 1/day (6d6), Immune to Acid, Immune to Paralysis, Immune to Sleep; Vision: Darkvision (60'), Normal AL: LE; Sv: Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +5; Str 28, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 16

Skills and Feats:  Balance +4, Hide +0, Intimidate +10, Jump +11, Knowledge (Local) +3, Move Silently +1, Search +2, Sense Motive +2, Spot +3, Swim +2, Wilderness Lore +2; Blooded, Bullheaded, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Unarmed Strike, Leadership, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Battleaxe), Weapon Specialization (Battleaxe) 
     Possessions:   1 Bite,  1 Breastplate +2 (Armor Spikes),  1 Claw,  1 Battleaxe +3 (Corrosive),  1 Cloak of Resistance +2,  1 Ring of Sustenance,  1 Buckler +2,  1 Potion of Bull's Strength,  1 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds,  3 Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds,  5 Potion of Cure Light Wounds,  1 Backpack,  5 Rations (Trail/Per Day),  2 Sack,  2 Waterskin,  1 Belt (Potion/Masterwork), Spellbooks




Small bio:


Tzzarch's life was good for as long as he can remember. Power was his, might was his, and the Tiamats on his side, even from the day his father met his mother. Sure on the outside she was a beautiful lizardess, her scales shone, her ridges firml and scaled and all seemed right with her, but we get ahead of ourself here. 


His father, T'laseth, the clan chief and shaman was always the strongest one of the lot, he proved time and again toward the humans, orcs, and goblins that encroached on his peoples land were a threat and were to be stamped out and shown that they were not welcome in their world. The power of his Tiamat (there's one in FR that will work i don't have it in front of me at the moment but it ties in) shown through his axe as he clove the heads off of the enemies and mounted them to pikes on the outskirts of his lands. The bodies of those fallen were taken back to the village and roasted on the fie and many nites of praises to the Tiamats by his father while bathing in the blood of the fallen and eating their flesh fueled his might. 

One the eve of a battle against a strong force of Purple Dragons who wandered too close (using them can/will be changed) the chanting and fires rose high and that was when he saw her. The way her tail flicked from side to side was mesmerising, her crest gleamed like jade on fire and he knew that she must be his. He strode upon her and beat his chest and caused the fires to rise higher and higher while his people chanted his name over and over. He stalked around her pacing, circling and yet she did nothing but stare at him while his axe clove the head from one of his warriors with a single swing and then crushed it in his hands.  Finnally he demanded that she be his for the evening as right of hm being chief and she smiled and agreed. They departed and in the morning while the earth was still and the fire burned into ash she left from his side without saying a word..

Years passed and the T’laseths power waxed and waned like the moon, ever growing sronger and more land and tribes falling under his sway but age is the great equalizer and there were many who challenged his authority but all fell before him by axe and by the power of his Tiamat. 

At long last he knew that he would need  something to keep the younglings from taking his leadership from him. He dreamt of an area in a swamp where in the clearing there lay an axe that would slice through foes and sizzle the flesh off of those that tasted it’s blade. He saw his Tiamat hold the axe to the sky and watch as the fires from heaven baked him in it’s glory and then hand the axe to T’laseth saying “Here my warrior, it is yours come and receive what you so rightly deserve.” The next morning he strode out and slew the next in line for the leadership for the tribe and mounted his head on his hut and made sure all saw what would become of those that would seek to replace him while he was gone. He gathered his closest and long time battle brethren and strode out into the mire. For several nites they strode through the wilderness encountering creatures that would stop them from their quarry. Catobpleas, frogemoths, and willowisps all all in their way but T’laseth would not be stopped. On the 10th day of their journey the clearing was spotted and therein was the axe that had been prophesized. T’laseth approached and was startled to see a lizardwoman there next to the axe now holding it in her scaled hands.

“Who are you! Begone for I seek what you have and it shall be mine as say my Tiamat!”

She smiled “T’laseth? You don’t remember me do you?”

“No I do not remember you? Do you matter? Are you important? GIVE ME WHAT IS MINE!”

She “Tut tut T’laseth, I shall give you what is yours, for it has been a long time coming to you, come receive your gift and so much more.” And with that she tossed the axe behind the hill.

The chief roared and toar up the hill and raced down to it to only be met at the top by a tall figure built like one of his own men but with large scaled wings, shimmering green metal breast plate, muscles that rippled with strenth, and clenched in his hands the axe that he had been searching for.

“Give it to me usuper! Give me what I came for! What is rightlfully mine!” he screamed.

“T’laseth, your time is at an end, you have stayed on far too long and now you will get what is coming to you!” and with that the woman form shimmerd and changed growing larger and larger, her head shaping and changing, body rippling and growing wings springing from her green scaled back and emerging into the shape of a mighty emerald beast the body crushing trees and pushing him and the other tribesmen back. The shape of a green dragon now appeared covering the hill and all the surrounding area. “T’laseth!  Meet your son!” the dragon roared and with that the warrior charged T’laseth and struck him in the chest with his axe. T’laseth screamed in pain as the axe dug into his flesh, he tried to rise his axe up but the warrior, lobbed off his arm with one fell swing. 

“No this cannot be!” he screamed and with that the new warrior drove the blade of the axe into the skull of the old chief and clove it asunder.

The dragon then turned to the tribesmen and said “Know now your new chief Tzzarch, son of T’laseth and Izzedren! Follow him or taste his axe and feel the wrath of Tiamat!”
The tribesmen fell to their knees in worship and reverence and Tzzarch strode forward with the head of his father in one hand and axe in the other. He had a new tribe to lead, and dominion to rule over, and there was much work to be done…

Yes life, is good, but the feeling of power is so much better…..



Why tiamat sent me:

Cyric's actions on the planes and in the ralms have been causing much distress for drgaons and draconic folk of all typesm, especially the chromatic ones that praise her glorious name. Cyric's  temper tantrums and abuse of the chromatic dragons after the time of troubles and during the fall of zhentil keep and the lack of trade and tribute that the old Zhentarium had made to keep things in order and power and gold flowing freely from around the realms to the dragons shows that he is not the right ruler or god for the area. (please note i have no idea what is going on the realms as we speak. the last i read was the ruins of zhentil keep and that has some info in it but heck her knowledge might be a tad outdated so bear with me.)

Henceforth tiamat located a possible (and expendable) solider that she wouldn't mind using in this power upheaval that the gods were having.  He was strong, swift, decisve, and had half a brain to boot, what better characteristics to have for one of her minions. If he survived all the better, cyric would fall, the money would flow again, and power would go toward those who so rightfully deserved it. If he failed, nothing was lost and she could always disavow any knowledge of him for he wasn't a TRUE dragon just a half-breed bastard offspring of one of her green dragon minions. There is a greater game at foot and tiamat wants her share in it that she so rightfully deserves.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

hehehehe, I'm wondering what Leopold will do if I do not allow him to play...

I'll decide later what I will do...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *hehehehe, I'm wondering what Leopold will do if I do not allow him to play...
> 
> I'll decide later what I will do... *




miserable kobold...i shall rip your head off and mount your head to my wall!

oh never mind wrong thread....

if that fails then my drow fi/blackguard will show up on lolths orders to stabalize the surface world and pave it for her glory....


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

I'll allow your lizardfolk/half dragon character. With the following exeptions: You cannot have wings (Or you can have them but they do not act as wings, so you cannot fly or make attacks with them) and your ECL is +3. 

You have been summoned by Tiamat, away from your tribe, so you do not have acces to any special treatment or items, or whatever. (You will have special treatment if more than half of the other players have simular special things.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

sold american!!..the wings were ceremonious anyway...no tribe? Blast! oh well there goes my leadership feat...call it a Roleplaying feat then...


edit: No items? am i naked? no loot? nothing?

yummy yummy in my tummy!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

As you can see with Leopold, Aquiring special powers is possible, but you HAVE TO HAVE a good bio. 

I would be very happy if everyone Could write up a small BIo that explains the following.
Why Your God Wants to do something about Cyric (with a bit of background.(still need that Leopold).
Why your God chose you as her chosen.
How your char attained 10th level

Anyone who wants special powers will have to do a bit more than that. He/she will have to write a Bio of somewhere around 1000 words.(Leopold, you have 1084), that also explains the following:

Any special powers (not too good) your char has, and how he gained them.


This is too encourage commitment to the thread, and to know how you should roleplay your char.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *sold american!!..the wings were ceremonious anyway...no tribe? Blast! oh well there goes my leadership feat...call it a Roleplaying feat then...
> 
> 
> edit: No items? am i naked? no loot? nothing?
> ...




No EXTRA items. Hmmm, maybe with the roleplaying feat it will be possible. Could you calculate your leadership score then? You cannot have your whole tribe as followers, around 150 max (if you have a score of 25+)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

> NOTE: I don't know what to do for special powers or such. Tiamat would probably give him some object to increase his strength or stamina. Something to keep him alive, perhaps the ability to regenerate (???) slowly. Do you want examples here? Can i at least start with some armor and a weapon and maybe a potion or 2? Being naked and meant to buttwhip a god is gonna be rather...umm tough...bu then again the first thing we kill i will take their weapons and armor...so be it...




Your special power is being a Half lizard/half dragon and equipment can be bought from the allowed books. When I sent no items, I ment no extra items provided by your tribe. BTW, you have 49.000 GP, from being 10th level.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your special power is being a Half lizard/half dragon and equipment can be bought from the allowed books. When I sent no items, I ment no extra items provided by your tribe. BTW, you have 19.000 GP, from being 7th level. *




ok no problem...any rule that states that not all money can go toward one item? we doing that? I would probably spend it all on the axe itself as that is the symbol of my power and prestige in the tribe...

Also can we use the netbook of feats? It might have some feats in there i might want to take and look at. I will definately be taking some from the FR books...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes, all money can go into one item if you want. And no other books plz, specially netbooks.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Yes, all money can go into one item if you want. And no other books plz, specially netbooks.
> Also I'm thinking of giving everyone the same starting gold (49K) *




damn no netbook of feats? crap thats a great resource very well balanced..perhaps if i showed you the feat before hand could you do it on a case by case basis?

as for starting gold the same? that works for me!

oh also, i am looking for the ability to add Acid to a weapon does anyone know what book that is in? I am thinking it might be in bastion press' arms and armor, would you allow that if i showed you the information beforehand?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> damn no netbook of feats? crap thats a great resource very well balanced..perhaps if i showed you the feat before hand could you do it on a case by case basis?
> 
> ...




Leopold, I said that only DMG, PHB, F&P and FRCS can be used for character generation. So think about your request.
Netbook of feats is a completely different book, so not alllowed, Acid damage on the other hand is very simular to extra fire, cold or shock damge, so is allowed (In stead of a Flaming it's acid Axe)


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 25, 2002)

doesn't a blackguard kind of push the party into Evil territory?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Hate to be the bad guy, but a Lizardfolk/Half-Dragon is ECL+5, 2 for the Lizardfolk, +3 for the Template...See, I HAVE a Lizardfolk Half-Dragon writtin up for a RL game.

If you choose (Timothy) to do it otherwise, I'd LOVE to play a Svirfneblin Half-Celestial 
Rogue/Sorcerer.

Regarding reapersaurus' question, Timothy, does Alignment matter, or are these folks banding together out of common need to 'put it to Cyric?'
A group of Evil and Good characters might be interesting. I can just picture the bitter words and 'one-upsmanshi'p between a Paladin and a Blackguard, each trying to show that THEIR path is the proper one.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Not that it really matter to me too much but would a Lizardman/Half-Dragon be more like ECL 8?

 According to WOTC Liz man is 4 1/2 dragon is +4.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

It's +5. Lizardfolk +2 (DMG pg.22) and
Half-Dragon +3 (DMG pg 22 again).
Templates stack.
Even at +5, it's brutal. Your Natural Armor is +9, for Huitzipochtli's Sake!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

I think I'm gonna stick with wizard, i was going to go Elemental savant. but in light of the allowed books i may take a differnt PrC and go with genesi for race. I'll probably be a devotie of Mystra.

I'll slap up some basic stats shortly.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

> It's +5. Lizardfolk +2 (DMG pg.22) and
> Half-Dragon +3 (DMG pg 22 again).




They corrected those in Dragon when they published a complete list of ECL's for MM. Lizardfolk was made ECL 4, and The Half-Dragon Template was put at ECL +4.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

The ECL and so forth are right. I got my HP's and my levels and this is the most uptodate errata that is in the MM and DMG that has been released by WOTC. 

i have a 31 AC which is avg for a party of 10th level considering giants have what a +16/10 to hit people, that means a 15 or higher to hit me, it can be done, it will be done, i have players with AC's in the 40's and they are pure defense. It's common but not uber cheating. I didn't really care about AC too much anyway as this was to be a heavy roleplaying game i thought..oh well, in combat i will be a minion of death and carange so be it...your tank has arrived!!



Per Tim's rules the Dragon magazines are NOT used so we can just nix any rules therein out as they WILL change anyway in the savage species book.  It's not cheating, it's not bending the rules, as those dragon books aren't even full blow core rules just tidbits...once something is writen as CORE then it's used..dragon is far from being core...


All this was done in pcgen with the latest files that i KNOW are good..


why are they good? Becuase i helped write the bloddy things ...that and the guy who does monsters wouldn't have it any other way...


As for alignment: Wasn't this orginally an all evil campaign? I thought it was supposed to be that...but if all of us band together regardless of alignment to defeat cyric, i think the overiding goal would suffice enogh to keep the bloodshed down to a minimum.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Hate to be the bad guy, but a Lizardfolk/Half-Dragon is ECL+5, 2 for the Lizardfolk, +3 for the Template...See, I HAVE a Lizardfolk Half-Dragon writtin up for a RL game.
> 
> If you choose (Timothy) to do it otherwise, I'd LOVE to play a Svirfneblin Half-Celestial
> Rogue/Sorcerer.. *





he said NO for me until i made a convincing argument otherwise...i sense Tim is a ROLEPLAYING DM not a  rollplaying DM.  write something up and see, it can't hurt...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm cool with what evet Timothy decides, didn't mean to step on your toes Leopold.  I was just concerned with keeping everything balanced out with the rest of the characters. If you say the numbers are right i have no reason to doubt you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

> he said NO for me until i made a convincing argument otherwise...i sense Tim is a ROLEPLAYING DM not a rollplaying DM. write something up and see, it can't hurt...




I think you're right on that, roleplays the thing I'll just go pull my foot out of my mouth and start a character.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I'm cool with what evet Timothy decides, didn't mean to step on your toes Leopold.  I was just concerned with keeping everything balanced out with the rest of the characters. If you say the numbers are right i have no reason to doubt you. *





it's no biggy...i trust pcgen  i just know that the rules aren't set in stone yet and dragon is so finicky as to what is 'good' and what isn't....my CR came to 10 so i figured that'd be right on for tim's world...

on that note..i think i'll stay all in fighter...i don't like blackguard nor barbarian....no prc suits this concept...any ideas for the long run?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you're right on that, roleplays the thing I'll just go pull my foot out of my mouth and start a character. *




i can sense interparty conflict already...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

> can sense interparty conflict already...




I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think it'll be fine. *




what's the ECL for a vampire?? hehe  ahhh to be blessed/cursed by the gods...


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 25, 2002)

Are you allowing  Splatbooks? If so I might trade out the level of Rgr for Weapon Master. That'ld be great. Ohh and there are some armor enchanments that i want to question you about:
From Splatbooks:
Speed (always hasted) +3 mod
Ease can be worn as normal clothes (not fatigued when you sleep in them) +1 mod

From Magic of Faerun:
Nimble (grants +2 to dex modifier and reduces ACP by 1) +1 mod

_________________________

Denise Phalton: Female Human Ftr6/Rgr1/Chm3/; Medium Humanoid ; HD 6d10+18 (Fighter), 1d10+2 (Ranger), 3d10 +6 (Divine Champion); hp 100; Init +3; Spd 20; AC 25; Atk +14 base melee, +13 base ranged; +16/+11 (1d10+7, +1 Sword, bastard); +13/+8 (1d8+2, Mighty composite longbow +2); AL LN; SV Fort +11, Ref +7, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 11, CHA 14. Languages: Common, Chondathan, Draconic, Elven

SA: Smite infidel

SQ: lay on hands, Sacred Defense +1

Possessions:
Weapons: +1 Sword, bastard: Keen; Mighty composite longbow +2.
Armor (possible): +1 Mithral Full plate: Glamered, nimbleness, ease. +9 AC +5 max dex -2 ACP
Shields: +1 Mithral Large Shield.
Goods(all on horse): Zircon(50gp) ; Saddle, military; Saddlebags; Pouch, belt; Caltrops; Manacles, Masterwork; Cleric's vestments; Noble's outfit; Traveler's outfit; Arrows (20); Moss agate; Warhorse, light.

Magic: Wondrous: Phylactery of faithfulness; Wondrous: Boots of striding and springing; Wondrous: Cloak of resistance (+1); Wondrous: Gloves of Dexterity (+2); Ring: Sustenance; Potion: Charisma.

Skills: 
Climb+7, Handle Animal+7, Jump+23, Knowledge (religion)+15, Ride+8, Spot+13, Wilderness Lore+7. 

Feats: 
Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Sword, bastard, Expertise, Improved Critical: Sword, bastard, Mobility, Spring Attack, Track, Weapon Focus: Sword, bastard, Weapon Specialization: Sword, bastard, Whirlwind Attack.

Denise was a protectorate of a church in the Western Heartlands until one night she was almost killed in a Raid by Cyricists. Her church was burned and the clergy slaughtered, but she exacted the final death amongst the Cyric worshipers as she could. Now without any formal church to defend she has taken up arms against the church of Cyric.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

I wasn't picking on Leopold, I actually think that the ECLs ofa lot of those PC optoinal races are WAY to high, even in the OFFICIAL DMG version (Since Dragon is not Official in a 'trump' sort of way. Suggestions as oppossed to Canon Law.

Minotaur +8? Please. There isn't a minotaur +1 Class level alive that can hold his own against a 9th Level (Insert Class here)."Drat!! All that money I wasted on a 20th Level Caster Maze Scroll!!! CURSES!!!!"


If Timothy is being more lenient regarding the ECL thing, I wouldn't mind actually being a Svirfneblin/Wererat.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

ok, i'm switching gears. Gonna go with a human fighter. I hope to have stats up sometime tomarrow.


----------



## Greyskald (Dec 25, 2002)

*still accepting characters?*

i would love to join this game, but i'm not sure if you've reached your 7 character max... if not lemme know and i'll supply a character post haste!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *doesn't a blackguard kind of push the party into Evil territory? *




Yes it does, but this is allowed, because the party consists of chosen people of Gods, so evil gods make evil party members.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Okay, on the ECL-arguement.

When saying that it was +3, I used the rules for CR in MM.
Lizardfolk is CR 1 (a human is 1/2, so that is +1) and a half-dragon is CR +2, hich makes CR +3.

BUT! 

According to the DMG I have to look at the Classlevel. Since the DMG has a better describtion of this rule then the MM, I will go for the rules in The DMG. I will not use the rules for dragon. In the latest DMGerrata there are no changes to page 22.

This means that (I'm sorry Leopold) the ECL will be +5. (which is very good, considering you get D12 hitpoints per hitdice.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

trimeulose said:
			
		

> *Are you allowing  Splatbooks? If so I might trade out the level of Rgr for Weapon Master. That'ld be great. Ohh and there are some armor enchanments that i want to question you about:
> From Splatbooks:
> Speed (always hasted) +3 mod
> Ease can be worn as normal clothes (not fatigued when you sleep in them) +1 mod
> ...




No, I'm sorry, no extra books if it isn't justified by roleplaying. Also, is that one level of ranger really neccesairy??? I'd rather see that you left that one out, unless it is important for your character form a roleplaying perspective.
And do you mind not abbreviating things from FRCS, as I'm not totally familiar with the setting.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Is there still a spot open?

I'm thinking of a Human Wiz 5 / Shadow Adept 5


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Here's my Character:
> 
> Human Female Sorc 10
> *




Ah! A simple, decent character.
I like it. Although with 41 HP and an armor class of 12, It might not survive very long. Maybe you could use some spells that crank that up a bit.
Persistent shield for example is VERY useful. and false life. Although your winged boots wil act as protection as well.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

List of Players:

Have characters:
Jemal --> Human Female Sorc 10
Leopold --> Half lizard/Half dragon fighter 5
trimeulose --> Denise Phalton: Female Human Ftr6/Rgr1/Chm3
Janos Audron --> human sorc 5/ sha 5
Sir osis --> Human Fighter/Divine Champion of Denier, Lvel: 7/3
Forsaken one, I see you have posted a char as well, although you were kind of late with signing up. I'll let you in because I think you're a nice guy. You are the latest addition! So if garyh, Uriel and MDAddict also post I'll have 9 players (alot of Gods seem to be pissed at Cyric!)

So I've got a place for 3 more.
Will proabrly be (these players have a head start)

Garyh
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven
MDAddict.

I think I will increase 7 to 9 players, and go with this group.

No More additions!


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Do we start with the minimum XP required for our level, or do we have some spare XP to craft items?

It is allowed to craft items, right?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Post your Characters here. 

I will give pointers on char generation in this thread


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Do we start with the minimum XP required for our level, or do we have some spare XP to craft items?
> 
> It is allowed to craft items, right? *




Crafting items is allowed, only you will have to state which items you have crafted, and then I'll throw if you succeed in crafting it.
You start at the minimum XP, but XP loss due to crafting does not lower your level. (you just have a few extra XP to gain before advancing to next level.)


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

*Nameless*

Human Male Wiz 5 / Sha 5

Str: 8
Dex: 11
Con: 20
Int: 20
Wis: 14
Cha: 14

Feats:

1 Scribe Scroll
1 Shadow Weave Magic
1 Extend Spell
3 Spell Focus (Necromancy)
5 Craft Wonderous Items
6 Magic Artisan (Craft Wonderous Items)
6 Pernicious Magic
6 Insidious Magic
6 Tenacious Magic
9 Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Skills:

Alchemy 18
Appraise 9
Concentration 18
Craft (Poison) 18
Knowledge (Arcana) 18
Knowledge (Religion) 18
Knowledge (The Planes) 9
Knowledge (History) 9
Knowledge (Poison) 9
Spellcraft 18

Spells:

0/1/2/3/4/5 (level)
4/4/4/3/2/1 (class)
0/2/1/1/1/1 (int)

4/6/5/4/3/2 (total)

Headband of Intellect +4 (6000, 480)
Amulet of Vitality +4 (6000, 480)

Bladed Boot +1 with Spellblade (Dispel Magic) (8320)
Bladed Boot +1 with Spellblade (Hold Person) (8320)

Cloak of Resistance +5 (9375, 750)

Total: 38015
Left: 10985

History will follow...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

because crafting, when done in-game does not automaticly succeed. so It will not automaticly succeed when done out-game.

To craft poisons you will also need to describe how you aquired to raw ingredients.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Ah, yes, I was afraid you meant magic items.

Well, I can take 10 on my craft checks, can't I?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Ah, yes, I was afraid you meant magic items.
> 
> Well, I can take 10 on my craft checks, can't I? *




you can buy magic itmes against the listed price, or craft them  yourself. But then you will have to get the raw materials, as well as subtract XP and succeed at crafting it.

And yes you can take 10 on your craft check.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Hey Timothy, you Dutch? (looking at the email and the time you're posting)

Well, with teleport, raw materials can not be that big of a problem. I could go to Chult or Waterdeep for em...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

as dutch as can be!

Het bstikt hier van de nederlanders.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

hehe...let maar op hoe het mensen gaat irriteren als je nederlands praat...

btw, kan je naar de IR chatroom komen?

chat.psionics.net #ir


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Ja doe maar, ik hang er heute ook wel rond


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

I was thinking of playing a Rogue/Assassin or Shadowdancer of Mask. Which books will you allow for poisons? Just the DMG? 
Other possibilities include an Arcane Trickster or an 'Archer' of some sort. Not sure Arcane Archer, Initiate of the Bow or Woodlands Sniper from the Ranger/Druid book.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Tim WAAROM is MoF niet toegestaan terwijl het FRCS is....?

Verklaar dit eens aub :/


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Tim WAAROM is MoF niet toegestaan terwijl het FRCS is....?
> 
> Verklaar dit eens aub :/ *




heel simpel, ik heb het niet.

I'm goign to celebrate christmas now, I'll be back online in 9 hours orso.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Then download a PDF? Buy it for X mas? Let us use it anyway?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

just starting my character and already questions.

Does the starting point buy count ability increases for going up levels?

What should we do for HP's above 1st level? Take half the hit die? roll ourselves? something else?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Okay, on the ECL-arguement.
> 
> When saying that it was +3, I used the rules for CR in MM.
> Lizardfolk is CR 1 (a human is 1/2, so that is +1) and a half-dragon is CR +2, hich makes CR +3.
> ...




ummm ok..let me rework it a tad then...brb...

this could be nasty as i will prolly lose many hitpoints and abilities....could we settle on a +4?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *just starting my character and already questions.
> 
> Does the starting point buy count ability increases for going up levels?
> 
> What should we do for HP's above 1st level? Take half the hit die? roll ourselves? something else? *




No you can add 2 points extra to your stat if you have enough levels (1 at 4th, 1 at 8th, This one is really based on lvels, not on base creature.)

As I saw in another thread, HP of first lvl are max.
After that take max hitpoints forr all of your levels (except 1st) and take 75% (rounded up)

so a 10th level human without con modifier would have:
10  for first level
and 75% of 90 (67.5) and round it up. This means 68 HP.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ummm ok..let me rework it a tad then...brb...
> 
> this could be nasty as i will prolly lose many hitpoints and abilities....could we settle on a +4? *




Sorry, I don't make the rules, I only apply them as good as I can do. +5 it is (sorry)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, I don't make the rules, I only apply them as good as I can do. +5 it is (sorry) *





such is life...i just modified it....not as tough as before but still put a hurting on any of those with the soft pink tender juicy (yummy) manflesh..


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Gabriel Thorn,
of the Dalelands

Human Fighter/Divine Champion of Denier, Level: 7/3, CG

Str:14+2
Dex:17+3
Con:14+2
Int:14+2
Wis:12+1
Cha:12+1

HP:98

AC:20(+6 armor,+3dex,+1 natural)

Fort:+12
Refl:+9
Will:+6

Speed:30 feet
Init:+5
BAB:+10/+5
Melee Att: +12/+7
Missle att:+13/+8

Skills:Climb+7(5ranks), Craft(bookbinding)+7(5ranks),Craft(papermaking)+6(4ranks),Heal+3(2ranks),Hide+13(+10cloak),Move Silent+13(+10boots),Ride+5(2ranks),Sense Motive+8(5ranks+skill fosus),Spot +10(7ranks+Blooded),Swim +4(2ranks)

Languages:Chondathan,Elven,Damaran,Draconic

Class abilities:
Lay on Hands(4 pts/day)
Sacred Defense +1
Smite Infidel, 1/day

Feats:Blooded, Weapon Focus(dagger), Weapon Finesse(Dagger), Dodge, Luck of Heros,Weapon specialisation(dagger),Point blank shot, Strong soul,Combat reflexes,Improved critical(dagger), Skill focus(gather info.)

Combat:
Knowledge(dagger+1,flaming) Att: +15/+10,Dmg 1d4+7+1d6(fire),Crit 17-20/x2, rng 10 ft
Quill(+1,keen dagger) Att:+15/+10,Dmg 1d4+7, Crit 15-20/x2,rng 10ft
Mgt,Composite short bow(+2str) Att:+13/+8, dmg id6+2,crit x3, rng 60ft
W/ +2 shock arrows Att:+15/+10, Dmg 1d6+4+1d6(electric)

Equiptment:
Matching Daggers:
Knowledge(+1,flaming,dagger 8000gp)
Quil(+1,Keen, dagger 8000gp)
Mighty composite short bow(+2 str, regional equipt.)
22,+2, shock Arrows(7920 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna(1,800gp)
Mithril shirt +2(3500gp)
Amulet of natural armor +1(2000gp)
Boots and cloak of elvenkind(4000gp)
Rope of climbing(3000gp)
Mighty composite longbow(300gp)
40 normal arrows(2gp)
4 longspears(20 gp)
4 quarterstaves(-gp)
Backpack(2gp)
bedroll(1sp)
Flint and steel(1gp)
Ink, 4 vials(8 gp ea.)
2 inkpens(2sp)
Lantern,bullseye(12gp)
3 pints of oil(3sp)
pouch, belt(holding 185gp, 4sp)(1gp)
Trail rations(8 days, 4gp)
10 sheets of paper(4gp)
Sealing wax(1gp)
Signet ring(symbol of Denier, 5gp)
Waterskin(1gp)
silver Holy symbol of Denier(25 gp)
2 blank books(30 gp)
Exploerer's outfit(3gp)
Traveler outfit(1gp)
1 100 gp Jade stone
Background:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

ok, theres a start. So you know what i've got cooking. I don't think i'll be able to finish him entill later tonight, i've got christmas stuff to deal with.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

*Check this post regulary*

Post you chars in the Character thread, If posted I will review them and give them the okay. I would also like that everyone explains his stats. 

Okay I'm going to review al the chars posted so far (On rules only), and say what I still want of them. Keep your eye on this post. I will edit this post to say what the players still have to edit or add.

Janos Audron, Playing:
Drakon (Human Male, Wiz 5/Sha 5)

Approved!

The Forsaken One, playing:
Excelsior, “the Red Mage” (Female Human(Thay) Evo5/Red5)

I can't figure out how you've done your hitpoints.
I double cheked your equipment, and still cannot see how you have achieved all those prices, so plz explain in detail how you achieved those prices. Also I see a couple items I'm not familiar with (spellblade, tattoo) you should post where you have them from and give a describtion of the items. I'll start downlaoding MoF tonight. Plz only use existing items.
If you involve the bladed boots/spell blade and tatoo in your bio, your char would be ok, but how did you figure out the prices you have?
Could you explain your stats?
Still need a bio.

Leopold playing:
Tzzarch, Male Lizardfolk Humanoid2 Fighter5 

Could you explain your stats?

Osis playing:
Gabriel Thorn (Human Fighter/Divine Champion of Denier, Level: 7/3).

50 +2 arrows of shock cost 18K so 25 will cost 9K in stead of 8K
Bio needed

Venus playing:
Yalla Exodus (Drow Rogue5/Assassin3)

Only need a bio.

Everyone posetd here, can begin playing in the intro thread.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

I wish we had some "start" place so we could all gather and begin chatting it up...maybe a central council area? Big portal? Should we write stories of our travels to the starting point???


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *I wish we had some "start" place so we could all gather and begin chatting it up...maybe a central council area? Big portal? Should we write stories of our travels to the starting point??? *




I'm sure Tim will take care of that. We can probably get away with a general history type deal for now.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 25, 2002)

Tim, could you put me up for the reserves, if anyone drops out or something? I'd like to play in a basic FRCS game, without all the books and such.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm sure Tim will take care of that. We can probably get away with a general history type deal for now. *





bah i just want to post more of my reaper of death and destruction...i am thinking of a cross between an Uruk-hai from LOTR and an alligator...gotta checkup on what green dragons look like for sure and then get some info on my precious...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

posted in the rogue gallery thread, including history. just need to finetune my equipment a bit...but I guess I'll have that done tonight.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Yeah me2, just a bit of equip and my spell selection and my SR piercing thing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Am i right to assume you'll let everyone know when it's time to start post in the intro thread?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Am i right to assume you'll let everyone know when it's time to start post in the intro thread? *



what intro thread??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Just start typing in ther as soon as you are sure of your character concept.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Just start typing in ther as soon as you are sure of your character concept. *




OK, cool.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OK, cool. *





muhahahahahahahahaha...this is gonna be great!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> muhahahahahahahahaha...this is gonna be great! *




Great character intro Leopold, although reactions will be interesting.

Err, makes me wish i could finish my character right now.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Great character intro Leopold, although reactions will be interesting.
> 
> Err, makes me wish i could finish my character right now. *




With a Character concept, you can play. As long as you have a good idea of how you will be roleplaying your char.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

oh, and plz post your character in the character thread asap, and check my post about changes to the character of TFO, leopold and Janos.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

> anos Audron, Playing:
> Drakon (Human Male, Wiz 5/Sha 5)
> 
> Fort save has to be +12 (base = 2, con bonus is 5, cloak of resistance is 5)
> ...




Fort save: you are correct.

Spellblades: oops: MoF. Spellblades are so natural for me that I always use them...

I'll edit it out.

Prices:

Price = (Base / 2) * .75
XP = (Base / 25) * .75

.75 is for Magical Artisan (Craft Wonderous Items)

Bio: done.

Spells & SR: Coming up


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> Leopold playing:
> Tzzarch, Male Lizardfolk Humanoid2 Fighter5
> 
> ...




HitDice: D10 is a typo, should be D12, hit poitns were calculated on D12. 2d10 for lizardmen, i thought that humanoids gained only with D8 not D10's. Am i missing something? 

equipment cost:

Breastplate:4400
Battleaxe:18300
Cloak:4000
Ring:2500
Buckler:4100
Potion: 300,750,900,250
Misc:10gp
Total:49k rougly..


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fort save: you are correct.
> 
> ...




I do not understand where you get the *0.75 from, I am not familar with the feat magical artisan, unless it is just another name fror craft wondrous item. If that is the case, the price should be 1/2 of the merket price. and the XP costs have to be 1/25 of the market price.

If I have missed any rules, could you give me the book and page number? I still have to throw if you succeed at crafting.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HitDice: D10 is a typo, should be D12, hit poitns were calculated on D12. 2d10 for lizardmen, i thought that humanoids gained only with D8 not D10's. Am i missing something?
> *




The D8's frombeing lizard folk are also affected by you being half-dragon, and therefor are one dice better.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy, could you say if there's any chance I could be in this group? I posted a bit earlier but you didn't answer it, and not everyone has already posted their characters and such. If not, no hard feelings though =]


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The D8's frombeing lizard folk are also affected by you being half-dragon, and therefor are one dice better. *





ha! So true! thank you much! i shall revise and correct!


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy:

1) Magical Artisan = FRCS, feat section.

2) Craft Magical X = always succes. There is no rolling for the functioning of these feats. UNLESS it is a houserule you didn't tell us about...?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Well Venus, If you post a char before the others do I might consider it. But the ones that haven't posted a char yet do have better chance becuase they allready said they want to be in the campaign and helped me with starting up. But if one of the others takes a very (very) long while you can be in. Also, posting a char now, will put you in first place in the reserves, if soembody dropps out.

I'll be happy to have you, so plz post a char, as well as an e-mailadress in the character thread, so that I can mail you when you can get in.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 25, 2002)

K, I'll be starting right away =]


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Timothy:
> 
> 1) Magical Artisan = FRCS, feat section.
> 
> 2) Craft Magical X = always succes. There is no rolling for the functioning of these feats. UNLESS it is a houserule you didn't tell us about...? *




Okay, character approved (so far, still need some spells and SR)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Tim, I'm still biassed about not allowing the MoF book and LoD. It are the two books about the organisations of the FR setting and the Magic and since we are Wizards... I can't really be happy with the excluding of those two essential books for the setting.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

I am sorry, TFO, but as I said before, I am not very familiar with FRCS. I need to look up most of the special powers the players have now. So if I add 2 extra books I will probarly lose the big picture.

oh and Janos, would you mind scratching the part where people tell you what the dreams mean? Your character is not supposed to know that.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

I'd like to have some custom spells. Here's the first one:

Fake Raise Dead

Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 minute
Range: Touch
Target: Dead creature touched
Duration: 2 days/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (See Text)
Spell Resistance: Yes

The Wizard can bind a creatures soul to his body. This version of the spell is far less efficient than the divine version.

The same as Raise Dead, with the following exceptions:

- A Raised creature loses 1d6 levels.

- The soul of the creature (before he choses to return) may make a will safe to recognize that the caster is not truly a cleric.

- If the first safe succeed the soul may attempt another will safe to know that the spell is less efficient than the divine version.

- If the creature choses to return, wether he knows the caster is not a cleric or not, he may make another will safe. If he fails, he is bound in his body. If he succeeds, the soul can escape and go back to where it came from.

- The caster of this spell can end the spell anytime he wants. The Raised creature must be on the same plane, but the range does not matter. The creature then dies, and the soul is once again free. There is no saving throw for this effect and SR does not apply.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos, I wouldn't mind giving you custom spells, but I believe that cleric and wizard spells do not mix, so no cleric-like spells for a wizard (however changed they are)


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

check

The Hands of Ghorus

Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: 1 Creature
Duration: 1 hour/level or until discharged
Saving Throw: None (See Text, Harmless)
Spell Resistance: No (Harmless)

The recipient of this spell grows an extra pair of arms. These arms hinder the creature in no way, but the creature has no control over them either.

When the creature is attacked by a metal melee weapon, the hands make a touch attack (using the BAB and Int bonus of the caster) against the weapon. If the touch hits, the weapon melts immediately. If it is a magic weapon, it gets a fortitude safe against this effect. 

The spell has 1d4 charges, and once the charges are gone, the spell ends. Charges are expended when the hands attack, wether the attack hits or not, or the weapons makes the safe, the charge is gone.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy, why are you running the most magic heavy setting at a quite decent level without the appropriate books  People who are quite "knowledgable" considering the setting kinda don't like it 

/me looks to Janos and himself 

We'd like it a bit (too) much to be able to at least use some stuff from it like items or rituals. I'd be willing to write them up if necissary.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

hmmm, this spell sounds good, balanced too.

I'll try to find some spells to compare it to, and will the say if I allow him or not when I have found them.

You could do the same, and maybe something about how the spell was created (in a previous game, and accepted by the DM back then, or thought up now, or from a book)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Timothy, why are you running the most magic heavy setting at a quite decent level without the appropriate books  People who are quite "knowledgable" considering the setting kinda don't like it
> 
> /me looks to Janos and himself
> 
> We'd like it a bit (too) much to be able to at least use some stuff from it like items or rituals. I'd be willing to write them up if necissary. *




Hmmm, I'll think about it. If you want to use just some things for the book, write them up for me, and explain why you have them in your bio.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

This spell was based on Ghorus Toth's Metal Melt from MoF

GTMM:
Trans
Sor/Wiz 4
V, S
1 action
Reflex negates
No SR

Weapon melts. 

Something like that. IDHMBIFOM.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Because they are great items and a lovely spell?=]


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *This spell was based on Ghorus Toth's Metal Melt from MoF
> 
> GTMM:
> Trans
> ...




he uses this on my guy i will gut him like a stuck pig with my bare hands...IMHO of course


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Now THAT is a challenge I want to accept!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Now THAT is a challenge I want to accept! *





try me...i can't wait to see you fail your save....it's all IC of course


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *This spell was based on Ghorus Toth's Metal Melt from MoF
> 
> GTMM:
> Trans
> ...




I will accept this spell, in the way it has been written in MoF.
I've decided that things from MoF are only possible within some organizations. Nothing out of MoF can be taken by two characters at the same time, unless they both belong to that organization (remember that one god can only have one partymemeber (TFO and janos should still figure something out between them.)

And for Leopold: In the DMG, page 24 it says that your character is treated as being lvl 10. So you have all the feats a 10th level charcter  with 5 levels in fighter could have, on top of this you have the multiattack feat from being lizardfolk.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> try me...i can't wait to see you fail your save....it's all IC of course  *




PLZ, don't start killing eachother! The campaign hasn't even started yet!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Scry 
improved invisibility
blur
fly
ect
haste
teleport
empowered fireball
empowered fireball
Draw init
Empowered fireball
teleport.

Good game, no rematch  That lizard dude has NO chance. EVER against one of our two chars. Maybe within a dead magic zone but then you still have to suck that poison.
But since it most likely isn't EVER gonna happen in a place without magic (shows 26 intelligence badge, like I'm smarter then you'll ever be able to comprehend). You're toast my scaly friend


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

Well, I can't say you're allowing too much, since I'm a FR freak and would allow any FR material I could lay my hands on, but if that's the way you fell, I'll stop doing this kind of stuff...

BTW, TFO has agreed to serve Kossuth.

The Ritual I have is the Ritual of Shadow Walking:

step in shadow, reappear 100 ft. away. cost: 2 con + 2d4 damage

step in shadow, hide there.
cost: 4 con / round and 3d4 damage.

If 0 or less con or death due to damage, you die and cannot get out of the shadows anymore.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

I've deleted me saying I don't want more requests.

This sounds very interesting, those rituals.

I'll allow it, and download it as fast as possible.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

just give me one round...close, grapple, bite till i pop your head off...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 25, 2002)

teleport = just verbal

then I buy a scroll of dream or vision or whatever the correct name is.

then I know when you sleep

scry

haste

teleport

Dump a bucket black lotus extract on you.

There are very few ways in which you can beat a wizard, as long as the wizard is a true coward...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *
> There are very few ways in which you can beat a wizard, as long as the wizard is a true coward... *




Amen to that!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *teleport = just verbal
> 
> then I buy a scroll of dream or vision or whatever the correct name is.
> 
> ...




scry, so what, you find me, haste, so? teleport, come get some...the lotus might have me worried, but then again i am immune to poison...so bring..


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

Grapple? lol?

And then I just take that damage of yours (that you even hit). Dimensiondoor, and lay the smack on you again. You can have up to 3 rounds orso. Knock yourselfs out. Fighters DIE against Wizards unless they have a permanent or charge activated antimagicfield around somewhere.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Well, I had made a Wizard/Guild Wizard of Waterdeep, but this game seems Wizard Heavy.
Perhaps a Rogue...

I Don't want to get into the Fighter vs. Wizard conversation...Ach.
Especially seeing as Wizard's do So well with the negs on their Concentration when smacked for 30 or 40 points of damage...and they always talk smack as if they will go first/get the drop etc...the Situations always determine the outcome.(I know I think that way when I'm the Wizard)
 A Vorpal sword and saves of +24/+19/+26 don't hurt either...oh wait, that guy is Level 15, and a Half-Celestial Paladin/Holy Champion instead of a Fighter.But he eats Wizards for Lunch.Well, not literally (points at the Lizardman).
I digress...
btw, Leopold, have you looked at Jikull's damage on even an average hit with crit? Blech...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

cursed mages!!!  I will need to rip out all yoru tongues before the nite is through!!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> btw, Leopold, have you looked at Jikull's damage on even an average hit with crit? Blech... *





i plan on poking people with the flamberge often....hehehehehhe


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

A rogue is very nice, as DM I can easily say you'll be needed.

(Oh, and I saw a PrC called Ollidammara's temple raider, probarly in Dragon. I'm willing to make a templeraider of my own, or convert that one to FRCS if you want. (if you don't want it, that's fine by me)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 25, 2002)

It's in S&S and it's pathetic.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

slackers...all slackers...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *slackers...all slackers... *




I'm getting there, i just hate making characters. 

I need a break, I'll finish up and post in a few.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm getting there, i just hate making characters.
> 
> I need a break, I'll finish up and post in a few. *





pcgen man...it's your friend....live it...love it...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> pcgen man...it's your friend....live it...love it... *




yeah, i've just been to lazy to go get it. Although i have an old version kickin around somewhere.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 26, 2002)

Heh, my character was going to be a Rogue (check Rogues Gallery for her, beware, still full of mistakes which already have been pointed out to me =])


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll check your character Uriel, and venus' if he says his character is ready. Oh and venus, MDAddict is thinking about not joining (I'm not sure though) so you might be in at the beginning.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 26, 2002)

Ah, cool =] I'll be finishing my character soon then (mostly the history and maybe some small errors in the character itself). You can check the character if you want though, it makes finding errors easier for me ;].


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Ah, cool =] I'll be finishing my character soon then (mostly the history and maybe some small errors in the character itself). You can check the character if you want though, it makes finding errors easier for me ;]. *




Okay, I'll check it

Everyone, keep checking the  Character Post 
All characters currently posted in the character thread are checked, and double checked, and ALL characters are missing something, so plz check it.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 26, 2002)

BAB: You're right, when I switched to Drow I forgot to adjust the BAB. Corrected.

Stats:
STR: 8 -1   (0 points)
DEX: 26 +8  (18 bought, 16 points, +2 racial, +2 lvls, +4 gloves)
CON: 12 +1 (14 bought, 6 points, -2racial)
INT: 18 +4 (16 bought, 10 points, +2racial)
WIS: 10 +0  (10 bought, 2 points)
CHA: 11 +0 (9 bought, 1 point, +2 racial)

Total points  16+6+10+2+1= 35


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

> Janos Audron, Playing:
> Drakon (Human Male, Wiz 5/Sha 5)
> 
> Everything OK. Just some custom spells form MoF
> Could you explain your stats?




Str: 8 (8 = 0 ptn)
Dex: 8 (8 = 0 ptn)
Con: 20 (16 = 10 ptn + 4 item)
Int: 26 (18 = 16 ptn + 6 item + 2 lvl)
Wis: 12 (14 = 6 ptn -2 SWM)
Cha: 11 (11 = 3 ptn)

total ptn = 35

HP: 81 (36 * .75 + 4 + 50)
AC: 9 (10 - 1)
BAB: +4 (basic)
Melee: +3 (bab - 1)
Ranged: +3 (bab - 1)
Boot: -1 (bab - 4 - 1)
Saves: +12 / +6 / +14 (2 + 5 + 5 / 2 + 5 - 1 / 8 + 5 + 1)
Init: -1 (0 - 1)
AL: LE
Deity: Bane
Languages: Chondath, Common, Draconic, Infernal, Loross, Mulhorandi (var.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

> Gabriel Thorn (Human Fighter/Divine Champion of Denier, Level: 7/3).




Ok, that's actually my chartacter not Uriel's. 


14, 8+6
17, 8+10+1(4th lvl)
14,8+6
14,8+5+1(8th lvl)
12,8+4
12,8+4

6+10+6+5+4+4=35pts


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, that's actually my chartacter not Uriel's.
> 
> ...




I'll change it.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Let's see which gods have decided to stand up against Cyric.

Bane (In the form of Drakon, The Black Mage) (Janos) 
Kossuth (In the form of Excelsior, The Red Mage) (TF0)
Tiamat (In the form of Tzzarch, Leader of Lizards) (Leopold)
Mask (In the form of Yalla Exodus) (Venus)
Denier (In the form of Gabriel Thorn) (Osis)

Players yet to decide or post in Character thread:
Garyh
Uriel
Jemal
Trimuleuse

When they have posted in haracter thread, the game can begin.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 26, 2002)

Took 75% for my hitpoints as you posted for all levels above 1 (hmmm yay I should be at 81 not 80 forgot max level 1)

Simply bought my stats, added 2 levels points in int and bought +4 con item and +6 int item. 

I got my prices via the fact that I'm a Red Wizard who get advantages in this setting with magic items. I crafted alot and I have magical Artisan. So go figure.

Bladed boots are just logical since they keep my hands free while they still grant certain advantages but sure I'll make up something if you care that much about it.

I'll do my bio when I got the time.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, still can't make sense. Red wizards still have to pay the full amount when creating items. Only allready made items have 10% off. Oh and explain the tattoo plz (see the character post)
Hey that's an idea, why don't all write up a 10 page story why you excist


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

10 pages? That'll be like:

My great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandfather met my great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother. The liked eachother, had sex and got my great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandfather. 

At the other side of my family...etc, etc, etc 

Like I said, IDHMBIFOM, so I can't type Kiss of the Vampire, but it goes a little like this:

KotV
Necro
Sor/Wiz 5
V, S, M
1 action
10 minutes / lvl
No (harmless)
No (harmless)

You become undead. Gain Enervation as touch attack, Drain Blood ability, Charm Person gaze and another ability.

If you would be turned (rebuked), make a Will save DC 10+Cleric's Cha Mod or be frightened (shaken).

If you would be destroyed (commanded), make a will save DC 15+Cleric's Cha Mod or be charmed (stunned).


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

> Could you explain your stats?




34 point buy using Living greyhawk .pdf  (i think it's the same as the DMG) and it did come out correct. I used PCGen and it did all my totals for me. (note i don't have my PC here in front of me at work, i will post more when i get back.)

I got lot's of plus' for being half-dragon and for lizardman somewhere around +11 or +12 for str, +4 for Con, +2 for Cha, none for INT or WIS and maybe +2 for dex...i can get you the numbers later to cross check if neccessary.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

> Osis playing:
> Gabriel Thorn (Human Fighter/Divine Champion of Denier, Level: 7/3).
> 
> Bio and equipment needed




Make that just Bio. 

Almost there, Almost most there....


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Let's see which gods have decided to stand up against Cyric.
> 
> 
> Tiamat (In the form of Tzzarch, Leader of Lizards) (Leopold)
> *




Leader of Lizard's? Come on now..that's lame ...how about Overking of the Scaled Claws (my tribe name) i just invented it now...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

Overking of Scaled ... nah, that almost sounds impressive. I think Leader of Lizards is pretty accurate...

Bane (In the form of Drakon, The Black Mage) (Janos)

Lawful Evil

Kossuth (In the form of Excelsior, The Red Mage) (TF0)

True Neutral

Tiamat (In the form of Tzzarch, Leader of Lizards) (Leopold)

Lawful Evil

Mask (In the form of Yalla Exodus) (Venus)

Neutral Evil

Denier (In the form of Gabriel Thorn) (Osis)

Neutral Good

Seems like a lot of Evil


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Leopold, were in Florida do you live?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Overking of Scaled ... nah, that almost sounds impressive. I think Leader of Lizards is pretty accurate... *





i am getting Weapon Focus (point stick) and mounting your head on it


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Hey Leopold, were in Florida do you live? *





tampa...i know your coming down to Zephyr hills..do you know anyone down there?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *i am getting Weapon Focus (point stick) and mounting your head on it  *




Do I look like a vampire ... yet?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> tampa...i know your coming down to Zephyr hills..do you know anyone down there? *




Not really, but i figured i'd direct you to the Tampa EN world Gmae day.

thread's in General.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *
> Like I said, IDHMBIFOM*




What does that mean?????


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 34 point buy using Living greyhawk .pdf  (i think it's the same as the DMG) and it did come out correct. I used PCGen and it did all my totals for me. (note i don't have my PC here in front of me at work, i will post more when i get back.)
> 
> I got lot's of plus' for being half-dragon and for lizardman somewhere around +11 or +12 for str, +4 for Con, +2 for Cha, none for INT or WIS and maybe +2 for dex...i can get you the numbers later to cross check if neccessary. *




it's 35 points and I'm not sure if living greyhawl is the same as the DMG, it's on page 20, so plz check it.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

I
Don't
Have
My
Book(s)
In
Front
Of
Me


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Overking of Scaled ... nah, that almost sounds impressive. I think Leader of Lizards is pretty accurate...
> 
> Bane (In the form of Drakon, The Black Mage) (Janos)
> 
> ...




Yep, we need more good gods!
and overking is way too impressive maybe The lazy Lizard?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

In case you don't have the DMG:

8 - 0
9 - 1
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 4
13 - 5
14 - 6
15 - 8
16 - 10
17 - 13
18 - 16


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

The Lazy Lizard, Crude Commander of  the Slimy Scales


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *The Lazy Lizard, Crude Commander of  the Slimy Scales *




something like that yes, although commander??? maybe private 2nd class


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

heh, y'know Tim, I could've won this one without your help...*grin*

and I needed a word with a c for the alliteration (?) 

Precious Pet maybe?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *In case you don't have the DMG:
> 
> 8 - 0
> 9 - 1
> ...




same as what i got...



> The Lazy Lizard, Crude Commander of the Slimy Scales





I chose Overking as i have a tribe (around 500 or so ) not ALL will be my followers but they all know that I rule them and that's why i chose the title. See, several tribes needed to be better organized and the 'union' came and made sure they were...

Commander of the Scaled Claws will do if needbe. 


Good gods? Not a COMPLETE neccessity although keeping all the egos in check is going to be a task..at least everyone can agree to hate the 'good' guy


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> same as what i got...
> *




ok, just add one point to your char and it is approved.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> same as what i got...
> *




ok, just add one point to your char and it is approved.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

> Neutral Good




He actually was CG, but i think i'll go with Nuetral good instead, there seem to be a lot of Lawfuls.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He actually was CG, but i think i'll go with Nuetral good instead, there seem to be a lot of Lawfuls. *




Go with chaotic then, more conflict!!!

Oh and sir Osis the IC intro thread is wide open. (for everyone, so start posting )


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep, we need more good gods!
> and overking is way too impressive maybe The lazy Lizard? *




I'll try to get my dwarf cleric up today...  level 10 PCs take a while!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll try to get my dwarf cleric up today...  level 10 PCs take a while!! *




No prob garyh, god knows you're a very busy men playing/running 16 games.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No prob garyh, god knows you're a very busy men playing/running 16 games. *




Haha!  Your new sig is amusing.

It may dismay you to know, however, that in addition to the 18 games currently started, that doesn't include the KoboldQuest game, my Supers game, or the ~3-5 other PbPs I may join as a player.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

check my sig now

(what king of firewall do you have?)


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *check my sig now
> 
> (what king of firewall do you have?) *




If I told you, then it wouldn't be sporting.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 26, 2002)

First step: get gary to mail you

if that doesn't work, ha><0r Darkness's account and check his IP


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

thanks for the help janos, much appreciated.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 26, 2002)

Inventory fixed. Still working on bio. Rereading some info then i'll get it up.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

i think i am turning into gary...this sh** is addictive..


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *i think i am turning into gary...this sh** is addictive.. *




You're darn right it is...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2002)

Man, i hope the nuetral guy bails me out, before all the evil folks decide i'm there to use as a practice dummy.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

I've changed my mind on the cleric and will be doing a gray dwarven half-celestial paladin.

Are we using the DMG value of +3 ECL for a half-celestial?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

OH hell it'll be good vs. evil now with the neutral guy holding sway inthe middle as a swing vote!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *OH hell it'll be good vs. evil now with the neutral guy holding sway inthe middle as a swing vote!! *




You ain't lived 'til ya tangle with an ornery dwarf with more than a bit of Moradin in him.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

> You ain't lived 'til ya tangle with an ornery dwarf with more than a bit of Moradin *in* him.




  ^_________________^


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ^_________________^   *




Mind *OUT* of the gutter, TFO...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mind OUT of the gutter, TFO...   *





but that's where your PC is going to end up after drakon the destroyer gets done with you


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> but that's where your PC is going to end up after drakon the destroyer gets done with you  *




"Never trust a lizardman!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

*Grin*


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

yep ECL = +3, and finally some good guys, I love it.

And for the guys who still have to make a char (if you didn't allready begin) What about Mystra and Kelemvor as gods, They sure have plenty of reasons to hate Cyric, Kelemvor maybe most of all (all the living gods, and except bane maybe)


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *yep ECL = +3, and finally some good guys, I love it.
> 
> And for the guys who still have to make a char (if you didn't allready begin) What about Mystra and Kelemvor as gods, They sure have plenty of reasons to hate Cyric, Kelemvor maybe most of all (all the living gods, and except bane maybe) *




Well, I gotta stick to the dwarven pantheon, but Ebunn Spiritbeard should arrive tonight.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

What was the decision on wings?  Yay or nay?


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm not gonna be able to get my dwarf posted tonight.  I have him built, but transcribing him is a nightmare.  I'll get him posted tmorrow after work.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Never trust a lizardman!!" *





drakon=mage...heh....trust the lizardman..your life may depend on it..


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *What was the decision on wings?  Yay or nay? *




Wings for half-dragon? Symbolic only


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wings for half-dragon? Symbolic only *




for now!!! MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wings for half-dragon? Symbolic only *




For Half-Dragons, sure...  but the 75% chance for a Half-Celestial?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For Half-Dragons, sure...  but the 75% chance for a Half-Celestial? *




Hmmmmm Just cover in your bio that your father/mother (celestial side) has wings.

Oh and garyh, check your game-thread (the one in your sig)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

I haven't heard form Uriel, Jemal and Trimeulose for a while. Could you care to post that you are still interested?
I still need a char from uriel, and would ask if the other two post their final characters in the character thread.

Thank you.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmmmm Just cover in your bio that your father/mother (celestial side) has wings.
> 
> Oh and garyh, check your game-thread (the one in your sig) *




Thanks for the wings!!  Winged dwarves rule.

I'll try to get my PC up tonight.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I haven't heard form Uriel, Jemal and Trimeulose for a while. Could you care to post that you are still interested?
> I still need a char from uriel, and would ask if the other two post their final characters in the character thread.
> 
> Thank you. *




hopefully they will have something other then evil in thier alignments.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hopefully they will have something other then evil in thier alignments. *




why? a unite evil front against the lone celestial would do us wonders in the eyes of our gods..i could make a necklace out of his feathers and you could have his heart for necromantic spells...how's that sound?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> why? a unite evil front against the lone celestial would do us wonders in the eyes of our gods..i could make a necklace out of his feathers and you could have his heart for necromantic spells...how's that sound? *




No! I can't get on board with an idea like that, sorry. Chaotic *GOOD*  and all.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

GACK!! I'm so sorry.
I thought that the game had filled (not including me).
Could you post a confirmed list of characters?
I was going to play a Sun Elf Wizard/Guildwizard of Waterdeep (Azuth as far as Deities), probably NG or CG. It seemed that there were quite a few Wizard/Socerers already.
Let me know what is needed for balance, if there are too many Mages, and I'll post a different character.

Uriel


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

> Thanks for the wings!! Winged dwarves rule.




Must...resist...temptation... to make.... remark... must... [Willsave made].. resisted... victoireeeee...

Lucky you


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No! I can't get on board with an idea like that, sorry. Chaotic GOOD  and all. *





oops thought your were janos...nix you goodie too shoes!


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Must...resist...temptation... to make.... remark... must... [Willsave made].. resisted... victoireeeee...
> 
> Lucky you  *




What problem do you have with winged dwarves?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

Really Garyh, did you really have to ask... Look back at my last remark and add wings. I can get creative about that.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *GACK!! I'm so sorry.
> I thought that the game had filled (not including me).
> Could you post a confirmed list of characters?
> I was going to play a Sun Elf Wizard/Guildwizard of Waterdeep (Azuth as far as Deities), probably NG or CG. It seemed that there were quite a few Wizard/Socerers already.
> ...




Well, assuming The Forsaken one's still in, we've got a wizard, a wizard/shaman, a fighter, another fighter(divine champion) , an assasin, and garyh's gonna add a cleric, strike that Paladin. 

I'd say what ever you feel like playing will befine.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

i think the drow is a rogue..


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *i think the drow is a rogue.. *




really? With a death attack?


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, assuming The Forsaken one's still in, we've got a wizard, a wizard/shaman, a fighter, another fighter(divine champion) , an assasin, and garyh's gonna add a cleric.
> 
> I'd say what ever you feel like playing will befine. *




I actually opted for a paladin, instead of a cleric.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I actually opted for a paladin, instead of a cleric. *




Oh, really? That's cool.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, really? That's cool. *




Thanks!! Should be fun.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Remind me to never create a FR 10th level templated PC again...  jeez!!

PHB + DMG (magic items) + MM (template) + FRCS (subrace, culture info) + F&P (religion info) = TOO MANY BOOKS!!!  

I should be done soon, though.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

*The Dwarf*

*Ebunn Spiritbeard*

*Male Half-Celestial Gray Dwarf Pal7*: Medium-sized Outsider (Good);  CR 10;  HD 7d10+49; hp 104; Init +0; Spd 15ft, fly 40ft (good); AC 24 (+10 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Natural); Reach 5ft, Melee +2 warhammer, +16/11 (1d8+8/crit 20/x3); Ranged mighty (+4) composite longbow, +7/2 (1d8+4/crit 20/x3, range 110'); SQ: Divine Grace, Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Gray Dwarf Qualities, Half-Celestial Qualities;  SA:  Smite Evil, Turn Undead 10/day; AL LG; SV Fort +19, Ref +9, Will +11; Str 22 (20 w/o item), Dex 10, Con 24 (22 w/o item), Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 25 (21 w/o item) (4th level boost applied to Cha).

*Skills (total/ranks):* Diplomacy (17/10), Heal (8/6), Knowledge (Religion) (7/7), Ride (7/7).

*Feats:* Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Warhammer).

*Languages:* Common, Dwarven.

*Racial Features:*

_Gray Dwarf_
Medium Humanoid (Dwarf).
+2 Con, -2 Dex.
Darkvision.
Stonecunning.
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. poison.
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack abberations.
+4 dodge bonus vs. giants.
+2 racial bonus to Appraise.
+2 to Craft stone or metal.
Base Speed 20'.

_Half-Celestial_
Type changes to "outsider."
+4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha.
Feathered Wings, 40ft (good).
+1 Natural Armor.
Low-light vision.
Immune to Acid, Cold, Disease, and Electricity.
+4 racial bonus to Fort saves vs. poison.
_Protection from evil_ 3/day.
_Bless_ 1/day.
_Aid_ 1/day.
_Detect evil_ 1/day.
_Cure serious wounds_ 1/day.
_Neutralize poison_ 1/day.

*Class Features:*

Profecient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, as well as all Armor and Shields.
_Detect Evil_.
Divine Grace.
_Lay on Hands_ 49 HP/day.
Divine Health.
Aura of Courage.
Smite Evil.
_Remove Disease_ 2/week.
Turn Undead 10/day as 4th level Cleric.
Spells:  1st level - _divine favor_ x2.

*Possessions (worn):* _full plate +2_, _large steel shield of light fortification +1_, _+2 warhammer_, halfspear, mighty (+4) composite longbow, daggers (2), arrows (20), silver holy symbol, _ring of sustenance_, _cloak of charisma +4_, _guantlets of ogre power +2_, _helm of comprehending languages and reading magic_, _amulet of health +2_, backpack, explorer's outfit.

*Possessions (in backpack):* flint and steel, 3 potions of _cure light wounds_, wand of _cure light wounds_ (50 charges), _everburning torch_, sack, waterskin, whetstone, bedroll, 222 GP, 4 SP, 3 CP.

*Possessions (on mount):* military saddle, 5 days feed.

Total gear weight: 100.5 lbs.
Capacity:  173 lbs./346 lbs. /520 lbs.

*Description:*  4'6", 175 lbs.  Age 81. Golden eyes, silver hair.

*History:*  Ebunn is the child of a cleric of Moradin and an astral deva in service of Moradin, so it was no wonder he took up the call of the paladin in the Dwarffather's service.  He has used his divine powers to defeat threats to the dwarves for twenty years, and has now turned his attention to this newsest of threats to the mountain folk.

_Mount stats will be posted soon..._


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Uriel, You can create any character you want. but so far we only have Fighters, wizards, a rogue, and the equivalent of a cleric with all the chars combined (palladin, clr 3, divine champion). A full blown cleric would come in handy, but choose whatever you want.

Trimeulose posted his char in the char thread, as well as gatyh. I still haven't heard from jemal. Evereyone except for uriel and jemal can now post in the IC thread. I'll check the newly posted chars somewhere today.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Isenhart (Grim) Littlefoot
Halfling Monk (10) 
AL: NG 

STR: 15  +2   (10) 
DEX: 18  +4   (8)    
CON: 14  +2   (6)
INT: 12  +1   (4)
WIS: 10  +0   (2)
CHA: 10  +0   (2)
(All racial bonuses and lvl 4 stat bonus are counted above) 

HP:  
AC:  14

SKILLS: (points/ranks) 
Move Silently:    +17/13  
Listen:           +13/13  
Jump:             +15/13
Escape Artist:    +10/6  




Feats: 
CLASS -=Unamred Strike,Stunning Attack, Evasion,Deflect Arrows,
Still mind, Slow fall (50ft), Purity of Body,
Improved Trip,Wholeness of Body,Leap of the Clouds,
Improved Evasion, Ki Strike (+1)=-
Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave,


Saves: 
Fort: +9 
Reflex: +11 
Will: +7

BAB:   +7/+2     UNARMED:  +7/+4/+1
Melee: +9/+4     UNARMED:  +9/+6/+3            
Ranged: +11/+6

Weapons: 
Kama


Armour: 


Equipment: 





TOTAL GP 
GP: GP 

Languages: 
Common
Elven

 Living in an enormous city in his childhood, his family and he was shunned for being a halfling.  They lived in a poor neighborhood, so his parents gave him to an old man to take care of him for a lot of his life.  They didn't know it but the old man was a martial arts trainer.  He taught the small being how to defend himself and how to even offensivly start fights if for a good cause.  Soon after he was finished with this training he traveled a lot, mainly going in one direction than when hit a spot he couldn't go would go in a different direction.  Across this never-ending adventure he partaked in many battles, against foes from small to big.  He isn't too fond of other people, but in his journeys he didn't have any other choice.  He has killed creatures that some didn't know existed, killed a small nest of dragons.  He took one and raised it for almost 2 years, he seen the inevitablity of keeping one so he was forced to kill it when it attacked a family from being hungry.
 He is incredibly curious, not too greedy, and calmed by the tranquil world, but made agressive by the chaos of life.  


Jemal, I suppose this is your charcter i got in the mail. Looks good. Although I need to know which god you worship. Could you post it in the char thread yourself, so that I know you read the OOC thread?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

NG Monk?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

lol! NG Monk! You really can't tell me you played D&D for 6 years if you still make the mistakes you do


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *lol! NG Monk! You really can't tell me you played D&D for 6 years if you still make the mistakes you do  *




I haven't checked it, just scanned it, and read the bio.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

TFO, that was Jemal character...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

no cleric..we are screwed mightily....


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Accicently counted DMaddict out. He's in. But now I have 10 players, which might just be a bit too much. I'm not forcing anyone to (I like you all very much) but I should give some guidelines:

During roleplaying, NPC's will react to the characters that have spoken, so if you don't post you'll have less influence on the story. I will que certain players sometimes (ans will say that I do OOC) the converstion will the resume only when that player posts. 

During combat, I will say who is up next (and probarly who's next after that). If you haven't posted in 24H I will make up an action for you.
Try to post your action in advance, so we have quicker combats.

If you think I'm being to strict, or have anything else you want I could do beter in your eyes, please say so.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

groan....gonna need lots of potions of healing or just stay the hell away from combat with no cleric! What i wouldn't give for a TN cleric!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *groan....gonna need lots of potions of healing or just stay the hell away from combat with no cleric! What i wouldn't give for a TN cleric! *




What I would like very much is a full cleric of Felemvor, possibly with an undead template.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

What a skeletal cleric of kelemvor??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *What a skeletal cleric of kelemvor?? *




You got it, good boy leopold


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks! do i now get a few thousand bonus xp?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

we'll be fine without a cleric, probably.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *we'll be fine without a cleric, probably. *





bah you can heal yourself can't ya? i might have to revise charging into combat everytime now sans a healer!!


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

Tim, please *read* the description of Kelemvor. Kelemvor HATES undead...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> bah you can heal yourself can't ya? i might have to revise charging into combat everytime now sans a healer!! *




Yeah, a massive four points a day! I should realll y cheack and make sure that was divine champion level and not character level.

which it is unless you were a paladin.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, a massive four points a day! I should realll y cheack and make sure that was divine champion level and not character level. *




more than i get...2/day...bloody bugger! i have the feeling scenese might be those from the band of brothers and people yelling "MMMEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIICCCCCC!!!!!!!!" here..hehe


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> more than i get...2/day...bloody bugger! i have the feeling scenese might be those from the band of brothers and people yelling "MMMEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIICCCCCC!!!!!!!!" here..hehe *




yeah made some one will dump white powered on our wounds and wrap them in dirty bandages.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

why are you guys so afraid? the gods aren't gonna kill us even before the give us the quest

...well, that's what I thought at first.

Now I just think they'll heal us before we are set free once again


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

and then heal us sometime...never? it's gonna be a short adventure...a game of gods and no priest...hahaha..the irony..


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

true, that's ironic


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *and then heal us sometime...never? it's gonna be a short adventure...a game of gods and no priest...hahaha..the irony.. *




yeah, thats funny. In a oh my god we're doomed kinda way.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Ha, i'm having so much fun with the intro i forgot about my charcters BIO. It'll be up tomarrow, promise!


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

I didn't realize you guys were in pitched battle already.

Should my dwarf wing his way to your rescue, or wait till the battle is over?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I didn't realize you guys were in pitched battle already.
> 
> Should my dwarf wing his way to your rescue, or wait till the battle is over?   *




Ithink you should jump in when ever you want now that Tim's givin you the ok.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

everyone is okay to jump in as soon as his character is posted in the char thread. And janos, I'm soory I quickly scanned kelemvor, not reading very good, I am not very familiar with FRCS and F&P yet, although I like them very much (that's why I started it, I figured I could always look up the rules with PbP)

and a ful cleric would come in handy, so why don't you all start sucking up to uriel and MDaddict, since they are the only ones without a char.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

I promise no to kill your PC right away when he comes in? HOw's that?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Oh, an thus anyone have microsoft messanger (MSN) if so, plz add me, gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com

And what was the adrees of the IRC chat again (I don't feel like searchin through all the games I play where it was posted)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

I have messager, i'll go ahead and add you to my list.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

whats your messenger IM Sir Liver?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

> whats your messenger IM Sir Liver?







Daredevil0888@hotmail.com 

There ya have it.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

Hmm...Cleric.
No, Sir, I don't think I want to be the 'Walking Healing Battery', sorry.
I am willing to take a Cleric Cohort, via my Leadership (he'd be Level 9, probably).
If so, Timothy, how many points etc...
Care to give him a present? Say, a staff of healing? 
Just a thought.
Better Yet: Perhaps some other people should take Leadership, eh??? Then you could all have your own Healing Battery!!!!
Each Character has their own 'Spiritual Advisor'. That would be rather Spiffy.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

I have leadership...i'll take my shaman ANY day..although i highly doubt he'll let us have a healing battery...although this could be very very fun , combat has just turned EXTREMELY deadly and now that is going to make me rethink charging into battle foolishly confronting death...sorry i plan on living allot longer...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Cohorts are allowed, following rules:

The cohort has to be 'portable' (Two sizes smaller than the PC meaning: medium PC has Tiny or smaller cohort) They have to be intelligent (int 8+), be able to communicate and have a reason for following your god as well.

The cohort will have an even portion of the XP (based on it's ECL)as well as treasure. The cohort can be any kind of creature with templates, class levels are Advanced HD.

If you have the leadership feat (which can only be taken when having at least 6 CLASS levels, without templates) Plz explain your leadership score to determine cohorts level. You can change your char to squeeze in leadership, but you cannot change anything as sson as the game officially begins.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2002)

Tiny??? Er, OK
Hmm...ANY creature, eh...Hehehe....


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out how Tzzarch gets such an AC... 
These are his possessions;



> Possessions: 1 Bite, 1 Breastplate +2 (Armor Spikes), 1 Claw, 1 Battleaxe +3 (Corrosive), 1 Cloak of Resistance +2, 1 Ring of Sustenance, 1 Buckler +2, 1 Potion of Bull's Strength, 1 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, 3 Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, 5 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 1 Backpack, 5 Rations (Trail/Per Day), 2 Sack, 2 Waterskin, 1 Belt (Potion/Masterwork), Spellbooks





So I'm really wondering how he came up with 31, 29 Flat? (+2 dex)... What am I missing?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 29, 2002)

10 + 2 (dex) + 9 (nat) + 7 (plate) + 3 (shield) = 31


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 29, 2002)

Ah yes, the Natural Armor, Stupid me.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 29, 2002)

yup...natural AC is a blessing....i thought i was screwed royally there myself and gonna be a cripple for the game...sigh...


only 4 people posting! Come on all where is everyone! the game is just getting good! it's the parties first intra-party conflict! yeaaa!!! everyone celebrate! 

anyone want to wager how many there will be? I say  at least 5 blowups worse than this...


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 29, 2002)

/me takes that bet and decides to kill the party after the 3rd...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

We certainly have a volitile mix.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 29, 2002)

Leopold: 5
Janos: 3

Any takers???? hehe


----------



## Leopold (Dec 29, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *We certainly have a volitile mix. *





what do we need to argue over religon for? We have to argue over who's ego needs to be kept in check or who's is bigger!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

Every DM's dream!

Interesting combat without having a thing to make up yourself!

This is fun


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

Everyone that has posted a char in the character thread, plz start posting in the IC!

I will begin the game january 2nd. Characters should be posted in the character thread, with equipment and bio. Try to post by then, otherwise I'll start without you. If you have been active in the IC thread, this will count you in as well.

Currently needing a bio from TFO (doesn't post anymore) and characters form Jemal, Uriel and MDaddict.

All the others are in, but I would ike to get some more info from certain chars.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

Reviewed Trimeulose's, garyh's and jemal's char:

here is what I need.

Trimeulose:

How did you get yout HP? and shouldn't the +7and +3 be -7 and -3?
I reach another AC, could you care to explain how you got it?
Boots of striding and springing are 6000 GP (official DMG errata) 

Garyh: Wow!

Jemal: none of my business really, but you should play this char very clever to survive. AC 12 and HP 41 are not good enough to last a long time. I need more information on your char, a background, a bio and so on. A name!

I didn't hear from TFO, MDaddict and Uriel so I assume they are not going to play.

I would like a bio rom osis, garyh, although they are not essential since you obviously have a good idea of how your char will be played.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 1, 2003)

i would suggest opening the game up for more ore let's continue onward..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey! I'm not down, I saw you give the 2nd for a start, I think. I need a bit more info.

Cohort: How many stat points, startng cash, exp. Assume he will be Level 7 Cleric +2ECL

As well, I have Item creation feats, any guidelines/strictures on them? Wand, Wonderous Item. I'm a Guildwizard of Waterdeep with a Cleric Cohort of Azuth, Deity of Magic.

Now for his Cohort's race.
The Tome of Horrors by Necromancer games brought back a wealth of 1st and 2nd Ed Creatures, among them the Atomie, which is a Tiny Elf-like Fey.

Base Abilities
Speed:40' +1 Natural Armor, SR 16,Darkvision 60'
+5 Racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently in Forest. Str -6 Dex +6 Con +1 Int +1 Wis +1 Cha +2
Fort+0 Ref +3 Will +2 Gains Dodge and Weapon Finesseagger
Animal Empathy +3,Concentration +3 One Craft +3, Escape Artist +3 Handle Animal +3 Hide +11 Listen +4 Move Silently +3 Perform-Dance, Melody + 1 other +3 
Search +1 Sense Motive +2 Spot 4
 3/day Blink,Entangle,Invisibility (self only),Pass without trace and speak with animals
(as 9th Level Sorcerer).

After transcribing that, I want to be an Atomie, they are much more cool that I recall them from 1st Ed.

Whatdaya say?
-Uriel


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll start the game tomorrow. I'm not accepting new players.


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Reviewed Trimeulose's, garyh's and jemal's char:
> 
> Garyh: Wow!
> 
> I would like a bio rom osis, garyh, although they are not essential since you obviously have a good idea of how your char will be played. *




Thanks, Timothy.  

As for backstory, I don't usually care to explain what high level PCs have done for 7 (or so) levels.  Just assume he's been fighting the enemies of his people, and I'll flesh that out as it comes up in character.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

Er..does that mean I'm out?
I'll live I guess.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Hey! I'm not down, I saw you give the 2nd for a start, I think. I need a bit more info.
> 
> Cohort: How many stat points, startng cash, exp. Assume he will be Level 7 Cleric +2ECL
> 
> ...




Okay, Cohort, I'll throw his scores (arange as needed) 4D6 6 times, dicard lowest, roll 1's over.
Scores are: 14, 14, 15, 10, 10, 10.
Race for familier is okay, I'd rather see that you yourself aren't that race. (Don't have official stats, and you would  be Tiny, which I wouldn't like.

I allowed crafting items with Janos and TFO, so you are allowed to do that (accordingto the normal rules in DMG).

And what's you leadership score?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks, Timothy.
> 
> As for backstory, I don't usually care to explain what high level PCs have done for 7 (or so) levels.  Just assume he's been fighting the enemies of his people, and I'll flesh that out as it comes up in character. *




Okay, agreed


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

Cohort, not familiar 
Leadership is 10 (Level)+2 Cha +1 Fairness/Generosity (Yes, I'll play him that way, the Cohort is his Partner).
Total Score is 13, a Level 9 Cohort.
Oh, and I looked, the he would have 8 Leveles, NPCs have lower ECL's than PCs.
So, Ranger 1, then,after his 'calling',Cleric 8 for the Atomie.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

I didn't mean be an Atomie in this game....I meant in General. I always liked the little buggers.
Riding BlueJays and such.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Cohort, not familiar
> Leadership is 10 (Level)+2 Cha +1 Fairness/Generosity (Yes, I'll play him that way, the Cohort is his Partner).
> Total Score is 13, a Level 9 Cohort.
> Oh, and I looked, the he would have 8 Leveles, NPCs have lower ECL's than PCs.
> So, Ranger 1, then,after his 'calling',Cleric 8 for the Atomie. *




Where did you find the info that ECL is lower for NPC's then for PC's? and ranger 1? only allowed if ranger is his favorite class.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

The Ranger I didn't really need. It's not like he's going to be a melee type. I just figured he was a 'live amongst the trees' sort of Atomie, no favored class listed, btw.

Anyways, look on page 57 of the DMG, where it lists NPC's of various races.Page 22 of the DMG lists PC optional races.Compare the two .
Take the Bugbear(+3ECL/+2CR),Troglodyte(+2 ECL/+1CR),Drow (+2ECL/+1CR) Gnoll (+2 ECL/+1CR),Half-Dragon (+3ECL/+2CR)etc...

An Atomie is a CR 1 , he'd be a ECL 2, or maybe a 3 (Svirfneblin etc...) as some creatures go up even more :Minotaur is +8ECL, but +4 CR>
Anyways, this is moot, as the NPC chart (pg 57)simply adds the CR to the levels for starting purposes.It would be different if I was arguing for an Atomie as a Character (which I'm not).

Lemme know if he's OK.
I'll change the Ranger to Cleric/Prestige Cleric Class from FRCS/F&P etc...funny. The '1 Level of Ranger' is pretty meta usually, it was actually sensible in a little Sprite. I'm sure a Prestige CLass would be a better choice anyways.
Thanks for generating stats,I'll have them both done later today now that I have the parameters I needed. Starting money is standard NPC for his Level,or some other amount?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, you can use the CR. starting amount is default


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Er...Janos, you need to be Level 15 to Craft a +5 Cloak of Protection.
DMG pg 213


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

Mortimyr Ambruth 
Level 10 (Wizard (Diviner) 5/Guild Wizard of Waterdeep 5)
Male Sun Elf  5'8" 117 pounds, long pale blond hair, deep green eyes, 215 yrs old
Str 10 (2)  Dex 16 (10)  Con 12 (6)  Int 20 (10)  Wis 14 (6)  Cha  9  (1 )     35
Both @ 4th and 8th, a point was added to Int

HP 41
BaB +4
Fort +6
Ref  +8
Will +13
Init +7
AC 17/14 Flat,17 Touch.
Move 30' Base


Scribe Scroll 
Summon Familiar 
Improved Initiative (1st )
(3rd ) Spell Penetration
(5th Wizard)Create Wondrous Item
(6th ) Energy Substitution
(9th) Leadership
Membership
Improved Spell Acquisition
Spell Pool I 
Craft Wand
Language
Improved Counterspell

+2 Spot, Listen, Search (Detect Secret Doors within 5')
Proficiency with Longsword, Long Comp Bow, all Simple Weapons
Immune to Sleep spells and effects
+2 vs. Enchantments Low-Light Vision

Speaks: Elven, Common, Celestial, Draconic, Infernal.
44 Wiz+40
Know-Arcana   13/+18 Know-The Planes 7/+12  Know-  4/+9 Spellcraft   13/+18   Concentration 13/+14
Alchemy  13/+18  Scry  9/+11  Spot  2/+6  Listen  2/+6   Search   2/+9  Hide 0/+3   Move Silently 0/+3

Spells Per Day
Cantrips: 4
1st: 7 (1 Divination)
2nd: 6 (1 Divination)
3rd:  5 (1 Divination)
4th: 5(1 Divination)
5th:  4(1 Divination)
 Starting Spells: (Cantrips)Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Resistance.
(1st) Lesser Fire Orb, Ice Dagger, Lesser Sonic Orb, Color Spray <Open Slot>.
(2nd) Web, Knock X2, Arcane Lock, Detect Thoughts,  Mirror Image.
(3rd) Mestil's Acid Breath, Hold Person, Fireball, Dispel Magic, Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, 
(4th) Polymorph Other, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Scrying, Mass Resist Elements, <Open Slot>
(5th) Summon Monster V, Prying Eyes, Hold Monster, Wall of Force.


Spells: Cantrips: Resistance, Ray of Frost, Detect Poison, Daze, Flare, Light, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sounds, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic.

First: Magic Missile, Truestrike, Lesser Fire Orb, Lesser Fire Orb, Erase, Kauper's Skittish Nerves, Detect Secret Doors, Color Spray, Know Protections, Ice Dagger, Lesser Electric Orb, Lesser Sonic Orb
Protection from Good/Evil/Law/Good, Shield.

 Second: Invisibility, Locate Object, Web, Cat's Grace, Mirror Image, Knock, Fox's Cunning, Arcane Lock.

Third: Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Dispel Magic, Fly, Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, Haste, Slow, Mestil's Acid Breath, Major Image, Hold Person.

Fourth: Dimension Door, Mass Resist Elements, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Charm Monster, Scrying, Improved Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer, Bestow Curse, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other.

Fifth: Teleport, Summon Monster V, Contact Other Plane, Wall of Force, Hold Monster, Dismissal, Prying Eyes.

 8800GP in additional Spells

Heward's Handy Haversack 2K
Bracers of Armor +4 16K/8K (made himself)
Elven Cloak of Resistance +3 5.5K (made himself)
Elven Boots  2/1K (made himself)
Hat of Disguise 2/1K (made himself)
Longsword +1 2K
Circlet of Awareness +10 Spot, +10 Listen 4K/2K (made himself)

Ring of Protection +2 8K 
(self-made)
Wand of Magic Missiles 9th Level Caster 10 charges 1350GP
Wand of Detect Magic 1st Level 20 charges 150GP
Wand of True Strike 10 charges  150GP
Wand of Invisibility 3rd Level 8 charges  720GP

Scroll of Dispel Magic 10th Level 375 GP X3 =1125GP
Scroll of Fireball 10th Level 375 GP X2 750GP
Scroll of Lightning Bolt 10th Level X2 375GP X2=750GP
Scroll of Dimension Door 7th Level  350GP
Scroll of Phantasmal Killer 7th Level 350GP
Scroll of Gaseous Form 5th Level  187.5GP X2 375GP
Scroll of Detect Invisibility 3rd Level X2 180GP
Scroll of Cat's Grace 3rd Level X2 180GP
Scroll of Mirror Image X2 180GP
Scroll of Kauper's Skittish Nerves 1st Level X4 50GP
Scroll of  Know Protections 1st Level X4 50GP
Scroll of Detect Secret Door 1st Level X2 25GP
Scroll of Rope Trick 3rd Level  X2 150GP
Scroll of Haste 3rd Level 187.5 X4= 750GP
Scroll of Fox's Cunning 3rd X2 180GP
Scroll of Contact Other Plane 9th X1 562.5GP
Scroll of Teleport 9th  X2 1125GP
Scroll of Wall of Force 9th 562.5
Scroll of Locate Object X2 180GP
Scroll of Fly 5th Level 187.5GP

Healing Salve (Heals 1D8) X20 250GP
Vial Phantom Ink 1 each of : Firelight, Magic Light, Moonlight, Starlight. 20GP

Master-Worked Longbow (Background )
12 Master-Worked Arrows 84GP

48956.5 GP Spent
18 GP, 5 SP left










Cohort 
Flynn Rathbone 
Level 9 (+1CR, Cleric of Oghma  8)
ALIGNMENT:NG, 2'3", 16 pounds, bright blue hair, yellow eyes, pale green skin. 231 years old. Male.

Str 4 (-3) Dex  20 (+5) Con 15 (+2)Int  11 (+0) Wis 18 (+4) Cha  12 (+1)
Pts at Level 4,8 went into Wisdom

HP: 75 
BaB:  +6/1
Fort:  +8
Ref:  +10
Will:  +12
Init: +9
AC: 24/19 Flat/18 Touch.
Move: 40'
SR 16

,Darkvision 60'
3/day Blink, Entangle, Invisibility (self only),Pass without trace and speak with animals
Dodge
Weapon Finesse: Dagger
Improved Initiative (@1st)
 Alertness  (@3rd)
Jack of all Trades (@6th)

Domains:  Luck, Travel
1 Reroll/Day, Wilderness Lore is a Class Skill,8 rounds/Day Ignore impediments (as Freedom of Movement). 
Turn Undead

Dagger +14/9 1D4-3 (1 Min) 19-20/X2 10' Increments
Small Light Crossbow +15/10 1D6 19-20/X2 80' Increments


Spells: 6 /6/ 5/ 5/ 4 (Gains new Spells at Dawn)
 Starting Spells 
Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Resistance, Read Magic, Light, Detect Poison.
1st: (Domain) Expeditious Retreat, Divine Favor X2, Random Action,             Protection from Evil/Good/Chaos/Law, Doom.
2nd (Domain) Locate Object, Silence X2, Hold Person, Shield Other.
3rd (Domain) Fly, Bestow Curse, Dispel Magic, Searing Light, Protection from Elements.
4th: (Domain) Dimension Door, Spell Immunity, Lesser Planar Ally, Restoration.



Spellcraft 4/+4
Concentration 4/+9 
Know-Religion 7/+7
Heal 1/+7
Listen 0/+6
Spot 0/+6
Search 0/+1
Diplomacy 4/+5
Prof-Librarian 2/+6
Move Silently 0/+8/13 in forest
Hide 0/+19/24 in forest
Animal Empathy 0/+4 
Craft-Bookbinding 0/+3, 
Escape Artist 0/+8
Handle Animal 0/+4
Perform-Dance, Melody, Poem 0/+4
Sense Motive 0/+6
+5 Racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently in Forest.
Any Str Skill -3
Any Dex Skill +5
Any Con Skill +2
Any Int Skill +0
Any Wis Skill +4
Any Cha Skill +1

11115

+1  Light Crossbow 2K
20 M-W Bolts 140GP
Mithril Shirt 1100GP
Bracers of Armor +2  2K *
Master Worked Dagger 300GP
Healing Kit (10)
Silver Holy Symbol 25GP
4 Vials of Holy Water

2 Wands of Cure Light Wounds 1st Level Use 50 Charges each 750 total  *
Wand of Divine Favor 1st Level Use 15 Charges 150GP *
Wand of Bless 1st Level Use 20 Charges 150GP *
Wand of Lesser Restoration 3rd Level Use 10 charges 450GP *
Wand of Bull's Strength 3rd Level Use 10 charges 450GP *
Wand of Resist Elements 3rd Level Use * 8 charges  360GP *
Elven Boots 1K*
Heward's Haversack 2K

12,000GP spent.

* <Made with Mortimyr's Help>   


Hailing from the Mythical Island of Evermeet, the Sun Elf Mortimyr Ambruth cuts an odd figure.
A Quest for Knowledge had always prevaded his personality, knowledge that encompassed learning and actual experience as oppossed to the Elven Speculation and isolation that so prevaded the Island, so, making a life shaking decision, Mort left his home.
Wandering all over Faerun,the Wizard encountered many strange and odd peole and places,fantastic ruins stretching to the sky in Myth Drannor, the vast deserts of Anauroch, the jungles of Chult. Ever did he wander, taking in all that he saw.
It was in Waterdeep that Mortimyr finally came to rest, if for a bit. Joining the Guild Wizards of that fair city, Mortimyr finally felt complete. Now he could share knowledge with Wizards across the legth and breadth of Faerun. Many years did he live in Waterdeep, creating wondrous items and seeing many things unknown to Mortal Eyes, deep in the Guildhalls Inner Sanctums.Some time ago, Mortimyr was awakened from his meditation to find a diminuative Fey sitting on his Bed.
'Ho, Friend, I am Flynn Rathbone, Traveller of Roads, Seeker of Knowledge and Eyes of my Lord Ohgma. The little Being, an Atomie, pledged himself to Mortimyr, who, he said, had caught the Eye of his God. Mortimyr thought it grand indeed, to have an Atomie as a Companion, and together they set out cataloging rare books, scrolls,runic tablets. Years they travelled, braving the deepest ruins, the foulest dungeons. A lifetime of Mortal Man did they compile, and always did they share with the Guild Brothers, for they too revered Knowledge for it's own sake.
And then it happened. Maliciousness of an unparralelled level. Someone burned the Library to cinders. It is unknown how anyone could enter the Sanctum, brave the Glyphs, the Wards, the Guardians. Grief and Despair are words not encompassing enough to describe the feelings that Mortimyr and Flynn experienced, it would take a lifetime to understand, so great was their Pain.
Then in a Vision did Flynn get the answer to jis unasked question. Ohgma had spoken, One word only.

'Cyric'


----------

